# Abider issues



## Technatured (Jun 18, 2020)

I did up a build of the abider, but the output was crazy loud. Had to keep the volume almost off to keep a useable volume. Anything above just cracked open causes a huge boost in volume and the entire pedal goes microphonic. 

Went through the whole board of parts, and got to lower resistance across multiple resistors (R12, R16, R20, and R21). I was reading 12.4k across R21 which should be a 20k, others were a few K ohm less than what was spec’d. Removed R20 and it reads 20k, but reading 33.3k across the empty pads for R20. With R20 remover, R12, R16, and R21 read correctly. All ICs and Transistors are currently removed, as are input and power Jacks.

I’ve gone over and reflowed all my joints, but with no change. Any insight is appreciated. Gunna have to step away to mow the lawn and try again with fresh eyes in about an hr. I’ll attach the schematic file for anyone to take a look. Note that the correct layout is in the build docs, and not the image on the PCB listing on the site.


----------



## Robert (Jun 18, 2020)

If you can, post a clear pic of your PCB.


----------



## Technatured (Jun 18, 2020)

Robert said:


> If you can, post a clear pic of your PCB.



I still couldn’t source the issue. I’m reading 33.3k from Any VREF point to pin 5 of IC 1. VREF to any other IC is spot on spec. Note that I did replace R20 with a 51k to force 20k to pin 5 of IC1, but still have a ton of volume, way over unity set below 9 o’clock and noise.


----------



## Technatured (Jun 18, 2020)

Technatured said:


> I still couldn’t source the issue. I’m reading 33.3k from Any VREF point to pin 5 of IC 1. VREF to any other IC is spot on spec. Note that I did replace R20 with a 51k to force 20k to pin 5 of IC1, but still have a ton of volume, way over unity set below 9 o’clock and noise.



I’ve changed the volume from B50K to an A250K. and left R20 as a 51K reading 20k across it. I checked for continuity from pin 5 to other points, but found no other connections other than R14, R17, R20, and C13 as expected. After these changes it’s working with a much better range of volume and no real noise outside of max gain settings.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi, I'm not sure if there's a mistake in your circuit, but the loud issue, I guess, can be solved using a log pot instead a linear pot. You did it, but you changed even the value, from 50k to 250k, I don't know how much difference can do change the value.
I didn't understand if you changed some resistors value, too.
I don't have this pedal and never built it, and I can't get how the volume works from some demo I find on youtube.

I assume the Abider is The Dude V1.
In this page https://rockettpedals.com/product/the-dude-v2/ we can read: «_The Dude v2 has a less aggressive volume_».
We can't know what's really is the difference, but maybe «less aggressive» doesn't mean simply less loud, but maybe a softer sweep of the volume pot. So it could be just a replace of the linear volume pot with a log pot.

If we want less overall volume we can replace the 27k resistor in the end of the circuit with a bigger one, for example a 68k. This will cut about 2-3db.


----------

